# 여자보고 '끼 부린다'라는 말이 무슨 뜻이에요?



## koolaid02

'끼를 부린다/끼부린다'가 무슨 말인지 찾아 보니 여우 짓하는 거라는데 여우 짓이 무슨 뜻의 속어인지 몰라서 이해가 도통 안 가네요.
어떤 사이트에 "저건 애교가 아니고 끼 부리는건데??"라는 댓글이 있는데 무슨 뜻인지 모르겠어요.


----------



## Kross

koolaid02 said:


> "저건 애교가 아니고 끼 부리는건데??"



잠재적으로 이성을 유혹하거나 관심을 이끌어 내기 위해서 하는 행동들을 의미합니다. 필요이상으로 반응(예: 잘 웃어주기)을 잘 해주거나 잘 보이기 위해서 하는 일련의 행동들을 말합니다. 하지만 남이 보기에는 정말 그 사람이 그런 의도가 있는지 불분명할 때도 있고, 너무나도 티나게 행동할 때도 있고 그렇습니다.


----------



## kenjoluma

Kross said:


> 잠재적으로 이성을 유혹하거나 관심을 이끌어 내기 위해서 하는 행동들을 의미합니다. 필요이상으로 반응(예: 잘 웃어주기)을 잘 해주거나 잘 보이기 위해서 하는 일련의 행동들을 말합니다. 하지만 남이 보기에는 정말 그 사람이 그런 의도가 있는지 불분명할 때도 있고, 너무나도 티나게 행동할 때도 있고 그렇습니다.



그럼 '애교 부리다'와 '끼 부리다'는 무슨 차이인가요? 갑자기 궁금해지네요.


----------



## Rance

여기서 끼는 바람기를 이야가 하는 겁니다.
필요 이상으로 친근함을 표시해 뭇 남성을 유혹하는 혹은 관심을 끄는 행동을 생각하시면 됩니다.

애교 부리다와 끼 부리다의 차이는 두 남녀관계에 상식적인 선을 넘어가냐 아니냐라고 보이네요.
남자친구에겐 애교더라도, 아무런 관계가 아닌 남성에게 똑같은 행동은 애교가 아니라 끼라고 보시면 될 듯 싶네요.


----------

